# IBS Specialists??? Let's share...



## HopefulOne (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey everyone... Does anyone know of any good IBS Specialists(gastroenterologist, etc.) in the BALTIMORE / WASHINGTON, DC area?? I am at my wit's-end in trying to manage my IBS-D on my own, and am seeking medical help from someone who will truly listen to me and work with me-- and not just tell me that it's all in my head.On a LARGER scale, I was wondering if there is some master listing somewhere (by geographical area??) which lists those doctors who truly specialize in treating IBS. I think that such a listing would be SO helpful-- not only put us in touch with those professionals who focus on IBS, but would also allow us to stop patronizing those doctors who merely dismiss our conditions as "not serious." I know you all have had various experiences with different doctors, and I think it would be REALLY helpful if we could pool our experiences into a tangible reference listing of "tried and true" helpful professionals (gastroenterologists, psychiatrists, nutritionists, etc...). In that way, we would only line-the-pockets ($$$$$) of those who truly want and are able to help us. Any responses re: the desirability of such a listing (and/or the Balt/Wash DC area, specifically) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2000)

Heres the address of another BB on Ibs. More people seem to post here so you may get more responses. Try www.ibsgroup.org.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2000)

You can check with John Hopkins hospital in Baltimore they have excellent doctors, also they can refer you to a doctor outside their hospital.


----------

